# Gamehackery: Game Hacks Grab Bag



## TarionzCousin (May 14, 2013)

Good stuff, as usual. Even a nice picture.

I like the concept of Interludes, but wonder how it works in actual play. 

1. Does it break the flow of the game too much by having a "flashback"?
2. How do players like it? Do they enjoy it or are they merely doing it for their Bennie?
3. What about players who can't improvise their background "on the spot"? It seems like this could be decidedly "not fun" for them.


----------



## Radiating Gnome (May 14, 2013)

I think it depends a lot on the group, but I think once the idea of the interludes has been tried a few times, most players will think ahead about what story they would tell for their next interlude.  Our group has tried it a little, and I certainly don't think it's been an unmitigated success yet, but I really like the idea that character backstories are something that you can return to and continue to flesh out over the course of the campaign. 

As for breaking the flow, I think the idea is to stick them in at moments when the flow is already broken -- down time, gaps in the action, and so on.  No sharing stories in a foxhole while the enemy is shooting at you, and all that. 

-rg


----------



## DocH (May 15, 2013)

I generally use the Zones stuff if I am not using a map or grid, but sometimes everyone wants some heavy miniatures combat...


----------



## Bagpuss (May 15, 2013)

First time I came across Zones was in Old School Hack a free set of rules, for a fast and  lite D&D Style game.


----------

